# share your pokemon go secrets tips and tricks!



## gohan127 (Jul 11, 2016)

since i don't see any posts yet about what peoples findings have been so far i thought a thread like this may help. so please if you found out anything about the games mechanics please share!

my findings till now:

-berry's don't appear at pokéstops till you are lvl7++
-a maxed out pokémon can get higher cp again everytime you level up the trainer.
-you can take items from a pokestop about once every 6minutes or so.
-your pokémon don't need to keep a gym for 21hour to claim the reward for it, just make sure you claimed the gyms in your area right before you go claim the pokecoins for the day, also beat the gym and put a lower level pokémon there, keep your strong pokémon to capture the other gyms, especially in places where there are not many pokémon trainers.
-not all pokémon are the same, they have a move pool, if you got a grass pokémon try to evolve one that has a water move for example to surprise fire type pokémon.
-try different areas, some areas really suck when you're looking for pokémon. best way to find pokémon seems to be by driving around.
-i don't know if it's just random luck but i seem to have extreme high pokémon encounter rates around hotels. so far it worked really well close to renaissance hotel (in curacao) and Divi flamingo beach resort (in Bonaire) in those areas you don't have to walk hundreds of meters to encounter another pokemon. i've tested over a period of two days in both areas.


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 12, 2016)

great balls come at level 12. hyper potions at level 15. im half way through the pokedex


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

tHciNc said:


> great balls come at level 12. hyper potions at level 15. im half way through the pokedex


They become findable at pokestops?


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 12, 2016)

It wouldn't be a "secret tip" if you told it would it.  Although i would like to hear some. I suck at the game currentley


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 12, 2016)

Red9419 said:


> It wouldn't be a "secret tip" if you told it would it.  Although i would like to hear some. I suck at the game currentley


Same lmao still LV4


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 12, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Same lmao still LV4


 I just got level 4 like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 12, 2016)

Walk away from the starters four times, Pikachu will be there on their fifth respawn.


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 12, 2016)

yes they appear at pokestops. super potions at level 10 aswell. heal by 50hp. hyper potions heal 200hp


----------



## gohan127 (Jul 12, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Walk away from the starters four times, Pikachu will be there on their fifth respawn.


holy s#i+  i thought you were pulling my leg, i googled it, seems to be legit.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 12, 2016)

gohan127 said:


> holy s#i+  i thought you were pulling my leg, i googled it, seems to be legit.


It is, I did it, want a screenshot?


----------



## gohan127 (Jul 12, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> It is, I did it, want a screenshot?


no no i believe you (and google). 
I caught a raichu allready, am at lvl9, almost 10. i didn't try to farm exp with lucky eggs yet. will post if it really works that well.


----------



## frogboy (Jul 12, 2016)

stockpile pidgey/rattata/weedle candy
find a pokestop (or cluster of pokestops)
put a lure on one
activate incense
activate lucky egg
evolve a bunch of pidgey/rattata/weedle (the lucky egg will get you 1,000xp per evolution)
level up like crazy
ever wanted to go from level 10 to level 20 in like... three days? here's your answer


----------



## gohan127 (Jul 12, 2016)

@frogboy i got one lucky egg and lure, i will stock up on pokeballs then ill give it a try and report back!


----------



## tHciNc (Jul 12, 2016)

level 20 ultra balls available. get 20 for level up and available from pokestops. farming experience can be hit and miss. areas of high concentrations of pokestops seem to work best. a park with a couple of pokestops may not give much. but lots do it in high concentration areas. I always have lures close by active


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 12, 2016)

can anyone tell me if the lure modules disappear from the pokestop and only a one time use or are the once install they can be used everytime someone visit the pokespot but only for 30 mins?


----------



## gohan127 (Jul 14, 2016)

digipokemaster said:


> can anyone tell me if the lure modules disappear from the pokestop and only a one time use or are the once install they can be used everytime someone visit the pokespot but only for 30 mins?


sorry mate, if you have a pokelure and use it is is gone forever.

i used 2 lures today on stops that were on top of each other and used an incense on top of that but the servers kept crashing on me, game was freezing with half the pokemon i caught. also no rare pokemon show up, just allot of shitty ones that were always in the area.

also found out that the only way to obtain snorlax at this moment is from 10KM eggs.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 14, 2016)

Quick/lazy way to hatch eggs:




Note that it MUST be a rotary/carousel  model - otherwise there'll be no pedometer/accelerometer movement.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jul 14, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Quick/lazy way to hatch eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or you could use a record player to do that or a fan 



gohan127 said:


> sorry mate, if you have a pokelure and use it is is gone forever.
> 
> i used 2 lures today on stops that were on top of each other and used an incense on top of that but the servers kept crashing on me, game was freezing with half the pokemon i caught. also no rare pokemon show up, just allot of shitty ones that were always in the area.
> 
> also found out that the only way to obtain snorlax at this moment is from 10KM eggs.



but i mean when they are installed do they act just like the incense do and last for the 30 minutes and once the 30mins are up they disappear like the incense do sorry if im not clear in writing my questions


----------



## SomeGamer (Jul 14, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Quick/lazy way to hatch eggs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B-but teh GPS!


----------



## Ericzander (Jul 16, 2016)

digipokemaster said:


> or you could use a record player to do that or a fan


I'm not entirely sure that would really work - but I may be wrong.  Has anybody here actually tried it?  Because the GPS won't really show any movement.


----------



## gohan127 (Jul 16, 2016)

digipokemaster said:


> but i mean when they are installed do they act just like the incense do and last for the 30 minutes and once the 30mins are up they disappear like the incense do sorry if im not clear in writing my questions


yeah they dissapear into tin air. when they are active you see pink confetti. when the confetti stops you know your 30min, have passed. do note that to activate the pokelure you need to klick on the pokestop, then the empty button in the middle to install the lure.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Jul 29, 2016)

gohan127 said:


> yeah they dissapear into tin air. when they are active you see pink confetti. when the confetti stops you know your 30min, have passed. do note that to activate the pokelure you need to klick on the pokestop, then the empty button in the middle to install the lure.



Pink confetti?!?!  Blasphemy!  Those are Sakura blossums! XD


----------

